# Cub Cadet 1811



## 1adamb (Mar 27, 2011)

Just bought a new to me Cub Cadet 1811. Runs great, but I noticed that the deck lift (I have the 44" mower) only raises the deck about an inch from full up to full down. I'm guessing it isn't mounted right... I have the user manual for the cub, but can't find much on how to adjust the deck and mounts.... the 

Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Lt Dan (Jan 15, 2019)

1adamb said:


> Just bought a new to me Cub Cadet 1811. Runs great, but I noticed that the deck lift (I have the 44" mower) only raises the deck about an inch from full up to full down. I'm guessing it isn't mounted right... I have the user manual for the cub, but can't find much on how to adjust the deck and mounts.... the
> 
> Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


Check on the right side of the tractor for a black knob and a spiral cam under it. Loosen the knob and rotate the spiral cam so that you can lower the deck all the way down. You will have to start the motor and raise the deck all the way up first, to take any pressure off the cam. This is your adjustment for the depth of cut.


----------

